# Marriott Smoke-free Hotel Policy



## HerbTarlek (Aug 11, 2008)

Thinking of staying at one of the Marriott's resorts in the Caribbean for the honeymoon. I noticed that Marriott has a smoke-free hotel policy and was wondering how oppressive it was. Does it prevent you from smoking on their private beach? pool? room balcony? And does that mean there is no longer such a thing as a smoking room?

The policy seems a little vague in some areas, not sure if "outside in designated areas" means only the parking lot. Anyone here have any Marriott experiences recently?

http://www.marriott.com/marriott.mi?page=smokefree


----------



## Amber Lee (Sep 22, 2008)

HerbTarlek said:


> Thinking of staying at one of the Marriott's resorts in the Caribbean for the honeymoon. I noticed that Marriott has a smoke-free hotel policy and was wondering how oppressive it was. Does it prevent you from smoking on their private beach? pool? room balcony? And does that mean there is no longer such a thing as a smoking room?
> 
> The policy seems a little vague in some areas, not sure if "outside in designated areas" means only the parking lot. Anyone here have any Marriott experiences recently?
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/marriott.mi?page=smokefree


I would contact the resort to see where exactly you are allowed to smoke.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd stay elsewhere. I dont patronize places that dont want my business.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I recently attended a fancy dinner at a Marriott, and the designated smoking areas that were closest to me were:

Outside the front doors, they had benches and ashtrays on top of garbage cans.
Outside in the pool/bar area.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Unless they changed in the last 12 - 18 months, call and ask about the "Business" Floor or rooms. We stayed at one a year or so ago and got upgraded to the business package. The floor had its own Concierge Desk and smoking was permitted in the room we had plus the lounge on that floor.

Chas


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

ChasDen said:


> Unless they changed in the last 12 - 18 months, call and ask about the "Business" Floor or rooms. We stayed at one a year or so ago and got upgraded to the business package. The floor had its own Concierge Desk and smoking was permitted in the room we had plus the lounge on that floor.
> 
> Chas


I think it changed about a year ago.

I believe all Marriott's now have a smoke free policy. Which means there are no rooms that you can smoke in (all rooms are non-smoking).

I wouldn't think you would be able to smoke anywhere inside the hotel, including the pool and balconies, but I would call to find out the exact limitations.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I travel quite a bit and stay often at Marriott properties.

The policy is simple.
No smoking.
Anywhere.
I don't recall seeing "designated areas".
That might mean in the middle of the highway.:r
You smoke in your room, expect to pay a $250 fine for doing so.

In a resort, may be different as far as outdoors goes and you may be OK by the pool/beach.
Check with the property.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

guy g said:


> I'd stay elsewhere. I dont patronize places that dont want my business.


Same here.
I carry this policy pretty far. 
In 2006 Nevada passed strict no smoking laws. I won't patronize a
business with no smoking signs.
Casino revenues have dropped sharply in Nevada.
This isn't just because of oppresive laws, but a large part of it is.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Marriott employee here. The smoke free policy does not apply to the pool or balcony.

I frequently step outside for a smoke. The policy is no way meant to oppress smokers. The fact is most people don't want to walk into and sleep in a room that reeks. I don't smoke in my own home because what remains for many hours or days is a foul stench. The cost to keep a room out of order for a few days is lost revenue that can never be made up. I had a guest stay for 2 nights and he smoked in the room. I could not sell the room for two months because it was impossible to remove the odor. Even after stripping all the carpet and furniture and replacing brand new. I attempted checking in the room numerous time with each guest complaining and requesting another room.

Stepping outside to smoke is such a small price to pay to be assured that each and every time you check into a room at Marriott it will be clean and odor free. Odor free includes perfumes. There are no artificial scents used in our cleaning products. There are many people with allergies that travel as well.

I'd recommend requesting a balcony when you book, verify at check in, and then close the door behind you when you smoke. 

Don't assume the policy means we don't want your business. Perhaps one day you'll run into someone like me that will offer one of my sticks for the inconvenience of having to step outside.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

As I recall, the only smoking that used to be allowed in hotel rooms was cigarette smoking. I'm cool with no smoking in rooms- back in the day we were given a smoking room and boy- it was nasty! Remember, cigar smokers don't have to have a fix, we're not addicted. You don't see us huddled outside our place of business in 20 below temperatures getting our nicotene fix!

I've rarely had a problem having a stogie when I wanted one- and if it was impossible I simply waited until it was possible.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I never light up in the room, whether a hotel has a no smoking policy or not. I understand that smoke can linger for a very long time, and I don't want to impose on anyone else. When I stayed in Mexico I used the patio (which had a very nice hammock on it).


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

What I would give to be in Mexico right now. It's freezing outside, here in Michigan!


----------



## HerbTarlek (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

If it is just intended to prevent people from smoking indoors as aliefj96 describes, I am ok with that. I don't smoke in my own apt. and I can't smoke in bars, restaurants etc. here in nyc. So I am use to smoking outdoors anyways. 

As long as Marriott is not trying to prevent smoking everywhere on their property and I can smoke poolside, beach and room balcony that is acceptable to me. I will email the resort I am thinking of staying to see if that is indeed how they interpret the policy.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I stay in Marriotts frequently as well. The 100% non smoking policy means 100% non smoking in US Marriotts. Once you get international it's mostly non-smoking, but it's hit or miss. Case in point, the Manchester England Airport Marriott still has smoking rooms.

As far as being in the US, pretty much smoke free just means inside. I've never had any employee ask me not to smoke right outside the doors, in the courtyard, on a beach, etc.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

My in-laws love to stay at the Marriott, so whenever I'm on vacation with them that's where we stay. As far as I know, the smoke free policy only applies indoors. In fact, there have been plenty of outdoor ashtrays at every Marriott I've ever stayed in.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> I stay in Marriotts frequently as well. The 100% non smoking policy means 100% non smoking in US Marriotts.


I was just informed that the new Marriott standard was that we are no longer "100% Smoke Free Environment". All of the signs posted were to be taken down at all Marriotts and replaced with ones that say "This Hotel has a Smoke Free Policy". The reason for the change in signage is because even though smoking is not permitted inside there have always been designated smoking areas on the property.


----------

